# we got new doggie clothes



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

our package from Pariero came today and the girls are outside on the deck and in the yard modeling them


----------



## Corona Pup (Jan 27, 2015)

Ah! So cute! I went to the Pariero site and I am now more convinced than ever Corona is destined to be naked for life! Lol. To get anything long enough, she would be swimming in it. Her neck is 7, her girth is 12 ( and those are generous), she weighs just under 4 pounds......but her length is 10 and a half inches!!! My silly girl! We just have to watch everyone else be pretty!!!!


----------



## Mordnacht (Aug 21, 2015)

These are all so adorable! I love dressing up my pups in cute little clothes. I became obsessed with the dress harnesses lol. Only able to buy one for Bella though since Perse is too small for it to fit her rib cage area properly 



Corona Pup said:


> Ah! So cute! I went to the Pariero site and I am now more convinced than ever Corona is destined to be naked for life! Lol.


I hear you. I hate how the length of some of these items are so short lol. When you put them on it looks bad since the skirt area shouldn't be up near their stomach.... Which is why I decided to re-purpose baby clothes into Chihuahua clothes lol. Though I haven't gotten very far in it yet.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Everyone looks awesome in their new digs! My package was scheduled for today but didn't come. I'm hoping it'll be here tomorrow.


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

Love your gang they're all so cute! Loving their outfits too.

I do think though that Miss Ellie could wear a rubbish bag and still look adorable, I love her little tongue she really melts my heart!


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Lush new clothes, your chi wardrobe must be huge


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Corona Pup said:


> Ah! So cute! I went to the Pariero site and I am now more convinced than ever Corona is destined to be naked for life! Lol. To get anything long enough, she would be swimming in it. Her neck is 7, her girth is 12 ( and those are generous), she weighs just under 4 pounds......but her length is 10 and a half inches!!! My silly girl! We just have to watch everyone else be pretty!!!!





Mordnacht said:


> I hear you. I hate how the length of some of these items are so short lol. When you put them on it looks bad since the skirt area shouldn't be up near their stomach.... Which is why I decided to re-purpose baby clothes into Chihuahua clothes lol. Though I haven't gotten very far in it yet.


BG & Sonny are long too! I am not sure how Pariero would fit but look at Hip Doggie, Wooflink, and Puppy Angel. All three of those run long!  

E- the girls look awesome as usual!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Corona Pup said:


> Ah! So cute! I went to the Pariero site and I am now more convinced than ever Corona is destined to be naked for life! Lol. To get anything long enough, she would be swimming in it. Her neck is 7, her girth is 12 ( and those are generous), she weighs just under 4 pounds......but her length is 10 and a half inches!!! My silly girl! We just have to watch everyone else be pretty!!!!


Thank you ! i'm sure you can find some things that fit her good if you really want to. I remember about 5 or so years ago, I had some custom sweaters and coats made for Tootsie and Minnie from an online shop on Etsy. you give them your dogs measurements and they make it to fit . they came out very nice but the wait was long. worth the wait though.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Mordnacht said:


> These are all so adorable! I love dressing up my pups in cute little clothes. I became obsessed with the dress harnesses lol. Only able to buy one for Bella though since Perse is too small for it to fit her rib cage area properly


thank you ! awww to bad you cant find a nice harness for Perse ... how old is she and how much does she weigh ? I bet one of the Susan Lanci harnesses would fit her right


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Everyone looks awesome in their new digs! My package was scheduled for today but didn't come. I'm hoping it'll be here tomorrow.


thanks Meoshia ! I need to put Tootsie on a diet ... seriously. we just got back from the Animal hospital cause Minnie and Toots needed there rabies vaccs. , and Tootsie gained weight . she weighs 11 pounds 2 ounces. she gained a pound. I like her under 10 pounds... she'll be getting less Primal from now on... . 

still haven't heard back from Rebecca about the dog tags


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Cait93x said:


> Love your gang they're all so cute! Loving their outfits too.
> 
> I do think though that Miss Ellie could wear a rubbish bag and still look adorable, I love her little tongue she really melts my heart!


thanks Caitlin ! haha , that's funny. yes ... Ellie does look the cutest in her clothes


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Jessicashield said:


> Lush new clothes, your chi wardrobe must be huge


thank you . haha, yes... they do have a huge wardrobe. I cant stop buying these cute things. its just so addicting


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Huly said:


> BG & Sonny are long too! I am not sure how Pariero would fit but look at Hip Doggie, Wooflink, and Puppy Angel. All three of those run long!
> 
> E- the girls look awesome as usual!


Thanks Christie ! and good idea for them to look into hip doggie, WL and PA . I agree, they def. run long


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

OH, I love all their new Pariero. Lucky pups. I really like the black & white teddy bear shirt on Minnie. It looks very nice with her coloring. They all look beautiful and it was great picks.


----------



## Mordnacht (Aug 21, 2015)

elaina said:


> thank you ! awww to bad you cant find a nice harness for Perse ... how old is she and how much does she weigh ? I bet one of the Susan Lanci harnesses would fit her right


I was just looking at the SL harnesses and they're damn cute... I just bought brand new harnesses recently though >_< She's 3 years and she weighs between 4 and 5 pounds. Will fluctuate depending on how many hotdogs my dad gives them (spoiled pups alert).

@Huly I definitely want to get some WL items... especially those pet carriers *drool*


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Yeah both BG & Sonny are long. Louis dog is too short on them among other items. Wooflink, Hip Doggie, Ruff Ruff Couture all are longer makes so you should do well with any of those.


----------



## Mordnacht (Aug 21, 2015)

Huly said:


> Yeah both BG & Sonny are long. Louis dog is too short on them among other items. Wooflink, Hip Doggie, Ruff Ruff Couture all are longer makes so you should do well with any of those.


I'm looking at the RRC right now and I already see a couple sweaters I must get them for this fall/winter! So adorable.. I will be broke!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Mordnacht said:


> I'm looking at the RRC right now and I already see a couple sweaters I must get them for this fall/winter! So adorable.. I will be broke!


Ha ha ha welcome to our world! 

BG wears a small in RRC she has a 14" chest and is 12-14" long.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

They all look fantastic. I love Pariero and have my eye on amother pair of coveralls! We've gotten a lot of what out of the smile tanks during this hot summer!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> thanks Meoshia ! I need to put Tootsie on a diet ... seriously. we just got back from the Animal hospital cause Minnie and Toots needed there rabies vaccs. , and Tootsie gained weight . she weighs 11 pounds 2 ounces. she gained a pound. I like her under 10 pounds... she'll be getting less Primal from now on... .
> 
> 
> 
> still haven't heard back from Rebecca about the dog tags



Awe Toots! Just means she has more to love ❤. It's amazing the difference a pound can make right? 
Hmmm that's were about the Rebecca. I wonder if her shop is open? I may take a peak at her Facebook for any activity. 

My Pariero order was supposed to arrive yesterday. But when it didn't, I figured for sure today. But all day it's been saying in usps that my package has been delayed and that I'll get an email updated delivery date provided when available.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

BasketMichele said:


> OH, I love all their new Pariero. Lucky pups. I really like the black & white teddy bear shirt on Minnie. It looks very nice with her coloring. They all look beautiful and it was great picks.


thanks Michele, yes..i agree that Minnie does look good in black and white things. I have picked that color combo a bunch of times when offered for her


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Jayda said:


> They all look fantastic. I love Pariero and have my eye on amother pair of coveralls! We've gotten a lot of what out of the smile tanks during this hot summer!


thanks Lynda ! I am looking to put another order in. . I love the Bunny NY tees and there is one other tank dress that's new that i'm waiting for them to post ... I love the smile tanks too !!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Awe Toots! Just means she has more to love ❤. It's amazing the difference a pound can make right?
> Hmmm that's were about the Rebecca. I wonder if her shop is open? I may take a peak at her Facebook for any activity.
> 
> My Pariero order was supposed to arrive yesterday. But when it didn't, I figured for sure today. But all day it's been saying in usps that my package has been delayed and that I'll get an email updated delivery date provided when available.


hehe. well, its not healthy for her , so ... i'm def. cutting her portion of Primal down. I looked up the feeding calculater and I have been over feeding her :-(. but, she always looks like she cant get enough to eat... 

I finally heard back from Rebecca ! its all set, I paid for the tag and told her which stones I wanted ( pink, clear, pink, and peridot ) . she messaged me back to confirm that and I just need to tell her if I want Ellie or Ellie Mae written on the tag .

oh... that is frustrating that your order is taking longer. that has happened to me before with a DC order. hopefully, you get it tomorrow, or Thursday... 

I still have one more outfit to try on Minnie. its that pretty tutu dress. I haven't tried it on her yet but i'm sure it will look really pretty. I got it for her in the grey color . Toots wouldn't look good in that style


----------

